

Full Text Search API Launch For Google App Engine - powera
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2012/05/looking-for-search-find-it-on-google.html

======
iki23
Announcement on google+ and in the appengine group:
[https://plus.google.com/111042085517496880918/posts/6Vq8soef...](https://plus.google.com/111042085517496880918/posts/6Vq8soefrgy)
[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/google-
appengine/d11NgSTeK...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/google-
appengine/d11NgSTeKl8)

